# Maple knee bowl



## Wilson's Woodworking (Oct 9, 2017)

This is my new diet breakfast bowl. It is actually not finished yet but was throwing maple sap in my face as I tooled it. I will let it dry and go where it wants to then I will hand sand it and apply finish. First time I have made a bowl with an intentional hole in it.



 

 

 

 

 
The neighbor gave me a large burl and this knee cut off a tree. This bowl will go to him as a thank you for that Burl.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 8


----------



## TimR (Oct 9, 2017)

Love the pic of the cereal, would be even funnier to have some cereal in the bowl, spilling out the side with a small puddle of milk beside.  Nicely done. I know what you mean about throwing sap, been playing with a fresh cut maple and it was bleeding sap just sitting on the ground. Would have been nice to get it down in a couple months...oh well, take em when you get em.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 10, 2017)

Holy  look at that sap! Nice bowl, can't wait to see if finished

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 10, 2017)

Very nice bowl!!

Wow, a glass milk bottle!!! Where the heck do you live... the 1960's???

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Oct 10, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> Very nice bowl!!
> 
> Wow, a glass milk bottle!!! Where the heck do you live... the 1960's???


That is a milk from a local Dairy. No nasty plastic taste there. Just pure sweet milk.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## TimR (Oct 10, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> Very nice bowl!!
> 
> Wow, a glass milk bottle!!! Where the heck do you live... the 1960's???


That's very cool. I can just barely remember in grade school, before they went with small paper cartons, using the small milk bottles and collecting different caps.
Who remembers those small bottles and caps?

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony (Oct 10, 2017)

There is a dairy down here, Promised Land, that still bottles in glass, makes great milk. Their eggnog is something I look forward to all year! Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 10, 2017)

Looks good, Danny. Is that a 1360 or 1460Delta lathe? If so, I would be pleased as punch if you would let me know what the serial number is. I have one just like that, and found a guy in Oklahoma that his SN is 97 higher than mine. His was found in Tonopah, Arizona. Both made in '47. I converted it to VFD with 2hp motor and used it until I got a PM3520. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Oct 10, 2017)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Looks good, Danny. Is that a 1360 or 1460Delta lathe? If so, I would be pleased as punch if you would let me know what the serial number is. I have one just like that, and found a guy in Oklahoma that his SN is 97 higher than mine. His was found in Tonopah, Arizona. Both made in '47. I converted it to VFD with 2hp motor and used it until I got a PM3520. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)



I will look when I get home this afternoon. Where will I find the serial number? I purchased this lathe about 5 years ago from a guy who had gotten them from the high school that had two of them. He kept one and sold me the other one. It has been buried in chips many times.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 10, 2017)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> I will look when I get home this afternoon. Where will I find the serial number? I purchased this lathe about 5 years ago from a guy who had gotten them from the high school that had two of them. He kept one and sold me the other one. It has been buried in chips many times.



If it's like mine, the Delta Milwaukee badge is on the headstock just under the pulley cover. The SN badge should be riveted onto the tailstock end on the face of the lathe. If not, look on the other side. I also have a 46-450 lathe, and the numbers badge is on the back side at the tailstock end. Don't know why the factory makes those changes. I think they want us to keep guessing as to what we have.

The guy that found his in Tonopah said it was from a school. Mine had TUSD written in magic marker for Tucson Unified School District. I'm guessing his and my lathe both were purchased back in '47 by the state of Arizona, and then distributed throughout the state. The numbers for mine are, dot dot 60-9048. Apparently the 2 dots were a typo and should have been either 13 or 14 and then 60. I'd like to find 47 and 49 to see where they were distributed.

I was doing everything to wear mine out, but it just wouldn't die. As the years went by, I was accumulating larger wood, so wanted to turn larger stuff. I dreamed of a larger lathe. Then I got the Pm and messed up the VFD transporting it home. Since they are both 2 hp 3 phase, I just remove the PM VFD, and am using the VFD that was dedicated for the Delta. Now it just sits unused and unloved.. . ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Oct 10, 2017)

Nubsnstubs said:


> I was doing everything to wear mine out, but it just wouldn't die. As the years went by, I was accumulating larger wood, so wanted to turn larger stuff. I dreamed of a larger lathe. Then I got the Pm and messed up the VFD transporting it home. Since they are both 2 hp 3 phase, I just remove the PM VFD, and am using the VFD that was dedicated for the Delta. Now it just sits unused and unloved.. . ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


I need to replace the 4 step pulley on the spindle after it cracked out and broke but this old girl is in pretty good shape. I wish I could turn bigger bowls with it so I made a left hand face plate for the out board side. Need to make a tool rest holder and figure a way for a live center on it then see if it has the ponies to spin a bigger bowl. I want to make a 16" sink for my bathroom in the basement but not sure I have the guts to spin that on this lathe.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 10, 2017)

Danny, do you have a pulley? I made a J 8 pulley for mine in order to use the serpentine belts. J indicates the serpentine, and the 8 indicates the number of grooves. I have no need for the 4 step pulley except it has the equivalent value of a blank. ............... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Oct 10, 2017)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Danny, do you have a pulley? I made a J 8 pulley for mine in order to use the serpentine belts. J indicates the serpentine, and the 8 indicates the number of grooves. I have no need for the 4 step pulley except it has the equivalent value of a blank. ............... Jerry (in Tucson)


Just what kind of a blank? 
I had looked at them but haven't purchased one yet


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 10, 2017)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Just what kind of a blank?
> I had looked at them but haven't purchased one yet



After looking for it, I guess I was blowing smoke. I can't find it, but right now that doesn't mean I don't have it. You'd have to see what I have to go through to find stuff around here. I'll look again tomorrow.

On a side note, I just got done spraying sanding sealer on 50 completed forms ranging from 2"OD all the way up to 14 1/2". ..... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Oct 11, 2017)

Nubsnstubs said:


> After looking for it, I guess I was blowing smoke. I can't find it, but right now that doesn't mean I don't have it. You'd have to see what I have to go through to find stuff around here. I'll look again tomorrow.
> 
> On a side note, I just got done spraying sanding sealer on 50 completed forms ranging from 2"OD all the way up to 14 1/2". ..... Jerry (in Tucson)



No big deal. Do you happen to know the ID of the pulley? I have been putting off fixing mine because I don't want to pull it all apart and then measure and order the pulley. I don't get a lot of time to turn but I don't want it all tore down if I do get an hour or two to turn.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 11, 2017)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> No big deal. *Do you happen to know the ID of the pulley?* I have been putting off fixing mine because I don't want to pull it all apart and then measure and order the pulley. I don't get a lot of time to turn but I don't want it all tore down if I do get an hour or two to turn.



If I measured this correctly, it should be in the neighborhood of 1.210". It's the original spindle, but if I remember correctly, I might have run the spindle on a lathe and possibly took off a few thousands. I made my own pulley and made to fit whatever the spindle size was. It the pulleys you are looking at are anywhere close to that 1.210, it should work. ......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 11, 2017)

Danny, I found it! The ID is 1.210". You pay the postage, and I'll send it. If it works for you, send me a blank that you think would be of equal value... If you don't like it, send it back at my expense.... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Oct 11, 2017)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Danny, I found it! The ID is 1.210". You pay the postage, and I'll send it. If it works for you, send me a blank that you think would be of equal value... If you don't like it, send it back at my expense.... Jerry (in Tucson)


PM your info and shipping cost. you said you have been making hollow forms?
I think I have some figured maple I cut and wrapped in plastic last year that should make a pretty one.
we will have to make sure to put a thread in the trade forum just to make sure we follow the rules.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 11, 2017)

Okie Dokie. Works for me. ........ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Tony (Oct 12, 2017)

Okay Danny, educate a dumb Texas boy. What is a knee in reference to a tree? Tony


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Oct 12, 2017)

Tony said:


> Okay Danny, educate a dumb Texas boy. What is a knee in reference to a tree? Tony


Well @Tony you see an old maple tree is kinda like an old Texan. Just plain dern ORNERY. It will start lifting its knees up to trip a person strolling across the yard. 
If you take out a tree like this you can go around the stump cutting the roots sticking up out of the ground.
I don't know what other people call them but around here we call them knees.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Oct 12, 2017)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Looks good, Danny. Is that a 1360 or 1460Delta lathe? If so, I would be pleased as punch if you would let me know what the serial number is. I have one just like that, and found a guy in Oklahoma that his SN is 97 higher than mine. His was found in Tonopah, Arizona. Both made in '47. I converted it to VFD with 2hp motor and used it until I got a PM3520. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


Here you go. Finally got out to the shed for a minute this morning.


----------



## Tony (Oct 12, 2017)

Thanks Danny! There isn't any other kind of Texan but an ornery one! Y'all know me, @woodman6415 , @JR Parks, @Clay3063 and @Wildthings . 

I rest my case. Tony

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Oct 12, 2017)

Ecclesiastes 3:1 and 4
1. There is an appointed time for everything, A time for every activity under the heavens:

4. A time to weep and a time to laugh;A time to wail and a time to dance.

As long as it is not a mean ornery that stumbles your brother it is biblical.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Oct 12, 2017)

Tony said:


> Thanks Danny! There isn't any other kind of Texan but an ornery one! Y'all know me, @woodman6415 , @JR Parks, @Clay3063 and @Wildthings .
> 
> I rest my case. Tony


Hey Hey Hey!!! I resemble that! But I prefer Cantankerous over ornery. Kinda like my hero, "ShangHigh McCoy, "I'm a Cantankerous old man and I know it. Of all the people I ever met, I like me the most."

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 12, 2017)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Well @Tony you see an old maple tree is kinda like an old Texan. Just plain dern ORNERY. It will start lifting its knees up to trip a person strolling across the yard.
> If you take out a tree like this you can go around the stump cutting the roots sticking up out of the ground.
> I don't know what other people call them but around here we call them knees.


Perhaps kind of a takeoff on cypress knees...only kind of knee I've heard of with a tree, but when I read Danny's reference to it...I had in my mind where it was from because of that.


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 12, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Oct 13, 2017)

TimR said:


> Perhaps kind of a takeoff on cypress knees...only kind of knee I've heard of with a tree, but when I read Danny's reference to it...I had in my mind where it was from because of that.


Right on the money. They pop up all over your yard and make it really interesting to mow.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2017)

I have heard of cypress knees but in water and didn't put 2 and 2 together. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 13, 2017)

Tony said:


> I have heard of cypress knees but in water and didn't put 2 and 2 together. Tony



It's real easy Tony. 2+2= 4, or 2x2=4. After that, I have to use a calculator...... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 13, 2017)

Nubsnstubs said:


> It's real easy Tony. 2+2= 4, or 2x2=4. After that, I have to use a calculator...... Jerry (in Tucson)


Jerry, you forgot 2^2

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 13, 2017)

duncsuss said:


> Jerry, you forgot 2^2


How can I forget something I know nothing about. Like I said, +'s -'s, and x's is all I know.... ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

